
Vimcasts - va_coder
http://vimcasts.org/episodes/archive
======
nfnaaron
This is a good example of how to do a simple tutorial.

The tutorial video itself is well done.

Following the video is a concise recap of what was covered in the video.

At the end is a short, relevant list of "learn more" resources.

Well done.

------
tfh
The site is beautifully designed. Minimal, simple and effective. just like vim
:)

~~~
erlanger
I'll pay vim many compliments, "minimal" is not one of them.

~~~
tfh
What i like about vim's UI is that it's very reduced to a minimum. New users
have no idea how powerful it is.

~~~
nfnaaron
Come to the Dark Side. We have buffers.

~~~
10ren
I use the arg list. I looked into buffers a while back, but they seemed
overcomplex for what I need (same with windows). Checking the vim help just
now, buffers and arglist seem (mostly) equivalent.

I'm curious: do you find there's specific advantages of buffers over the
arglist? And, do you use buffers as well as, or instead of, the arglist?

The only problem I find is that if I start two vims in different xterms,
sometimes I'll want to paste between them - so I need to use the system
clipboard, instead of vim.

~~~
nfnaaron
Ah, my mistake. I meant registers, not buffers.

:help registers

As to your "I'm curious" question, I use both. Mostly arglist, and I resort to
buffers when the arglist has gone squirrely (editing an additional file after
starting with a number of files, e.g.).

For example, edit a small number of files (vi *).

:files will show you the list of files.

Repeating :n will take you through each file.

:e newfile to create a new file

:files will show you the list, with newfile at the end.

:rew to rewind the list

:n will get you to the last file on the original list, but not to newfile.

:bn will then get you to newfile.

~~~
10ren
I've had that problem, here's what I do:

:arge

will do the same as :e, but also add it to the arglist. You can prefix with a
number to insert it at a particular position, especially :0arge and :99arge
for first and last respectively. It only adds one at a time; several can be
added with :arga (including recursive wildcards such as __/*.java)

:argd %

will delete the current file (which % expands to) from the arglist.

BTW: I dislike pressing : and <CR> so instead of :n, my .vimrc has:

:map <C-n> <Esc>:n<CR> " next file, with control-n :map <C-p> <Esc>:N<CR> "
prev file, with control-p

~~~
10ren
The recursive wildcard didn't come out right. It should be:

    
    
        **/*.java
    

And the mapping is:

    
    
        :map <C-n> <Esc>:n<CR>    " next file, with control-n
        :map <C-p> <Esc>:N<CR>    " prev file, with control-p

------
cosmok
I would also recommend the Vim Tutorial Videos here:
<http://www.derekwyatt.org/vim/vim-tutorial-videos/>

------
25thhour
Great pacing and clearly communicated. Has helped me no end to get up to speed
with Vim in my new job.

------
ZeroGravitas
If you're using Chrome right-click the video and _open Video in New Tab_ or
you'll get badly-resized, and pretty much unreadable text.

Looks much better in Firefox at the reduced size, but you'll probably still
want to right-click and _View Video_ to see it at its best.

~~~
oscardelben
It's ok for me in chrome (mac os x)

~~~
ZeroGravitas
Doesn't look like there's been any action in the bug tracking this issue:

<http://code.google.com/p/chromium/issues/detail?id=19113>

Are you running the very latest nightly code?

~~~
oscardelben
I'm not using nightly builds.

------
oscardelben
From the about page:

>Vimcasts is produced by Drew Neil (aka nelstrom), who came to Vim from
TextMate. He made the switch when starting work at a company that uses Linux
workstations. His choice of text editor was influenced by collegues.

Textmate is great, but this is something that concern me as well, as sooner or
later I'll have to start over with a new editor. Hopefully I'll be able to
learn something through these screencasts.

~~~
bittersweet
I, and as have a lot of others, went from TextMate to Vim. I was really
looking into something fresh, and learning Vim has been a breath of fresh air.

I found it comparable to when I switched over from SVN to Git, it really made
me revitalized my programming, I was looking forward to work with my new
tools! I had that same feeling when picking up Vim, so I can wholeheartedly
recommend!

------
chewbranca
Glad to see a vimcasts site, more perspectives on vim are always welcome. I
saw in the comments that you're using randiant cms, one thing you might want
to check out is that the source code for railscasts.com is open source and is
a pretty solid video cast site.

------
brianjherman
If you append all the vimrc together you get this:
<http://brianh.nfshost.com/vimrc.html>

------
hubb
site looks down :( <http://downforeveryoneorjustme.com/vimcasts.org>

~~~
nelstrom
I gave the server a kick, so it should be back up now. Thanks for your
patience.

~~~
thibaut_barrere
Hi Drew - I'm trying to find an email to contact you but cannot, I'll try here
then: I'd like to add vimcasts to learnivore.com, is it possible ?

~~~
nelstrom
You'll get me with drew at the domain name. Sorry that's not more obvious.

~~~
thibaut_barrere
thanks! For the others, it will be added on learnivore end of week or sooner.

------
unignorant
Excellent! I tend to switch around between vim, emacs, and textmate -- this
may give me the impetus to learn vim a bit more fully.

------
graywh
Personally, I've found some of the advice dubious or just plain wrong (e.g.
trying to map control plus number key). But some of it looks terrific.

~~~
graywh
It's not nice to downvote a factual statement (that there is some advice that
just doesn't work) without providing a counter-argument.

Seriously, vim doesn't handle maps for ctrl-1, ctrl-2, etc. or ctrl-shift-[,
etc. because terminals don't have a way to represent them to running programs.
(Technically, xterm has a mode, but no programs understand it.) And gui vim
doesn't handle them (though, it could) because that would be too different
from what terminal vim can do.

------
ldh
Awesome! I've been trying to immerse myself in Vim lately, so I'm excited to
check these out.

------
rmoriz
awesome. please continue!

~~~
rmoriz
One note: please activate page caching. looks like your slicehost is quite
busy atm.

~~~
nelstrom
Vimcasts.org runs on Radiant CMS, which has page caching enabled by default.
My problem was too many app instances spinning up. I've limited the
PassengerMaxPoolSize and PassengerMaxInstancesPerApp both to 2, which seems to
have fixed it.

I appreciate this burst of traffic to help me get to the bottom of this.

~~~
rmoriz
Well, I guess your passenger/apache is not configured right to deliver the
generated static files without using ruby or passenger besides your
MaxInstances/PoolSize options.

I remember some issues with passengers and page caching (on nginx e.g.) which
needed some tweaks.

~~~
rufo
Radiant uses Rack::Cache behind the scenes, so it still needs to be running.

I'm sure there's some reason it doesn't use Rails static caching, but even
having used Radiant I'm not sure what it would be...

------
hello_moto
nelstrom, may I request for screencasts geared toward beginners? :D

~~~
nelstrom
Of course - and you're not the only one asking. The latest episode on modal
editing ("the newbie killer") is a step back to basics. However, I don't
intend to cover the material that you can find in the vimtutor.

~~~
hello_moto
Thanks!

